# Filling hole in tree after trapout



## Northwest PA Beekeeper (Mar 28, 2012)

Depending on if you can get to the cavity (perhaps drilling a few holes), you could spray expanding foam in it to fill up the cavity. I would think any expanded foam that is outside the tree (in the elements) would eventually degrade - but it should prevent bees from returning.


----------



## Beebeard (Apr 27, 2016)

As an arborist, I'm begging you not to use plaster, cement, mortar, metal screen or anything else that is going to damage my equipment when I remove that tree in the future. I would not recommend drilling holes either as this harms the tree. brown caulking with fiber mesh or fiberglass insulation as backing is what I use.


----------



## Honey Bee Rescue (May 26, 2016)

Beebeard said:


> As an arborist, I'm begging you not to use plaster, cement, mortar, metal screen or anything else that is going to damage my equipment when I remove that tree in the future. I would not recommend drilling holes either as this harms the tree. brown caulking with fiber mesh or fiberglass insulation as backing is what I use.


Sorry I'm taking so long to get back to your responses, guys. My bees have been missing me for awhile, too. Anyway, I just had an idea. What if a redwood or cedar plug/plate was 'glued' into the opening with caulk or tar? That certainly shouldn't kill a saw blade like concrete or metal would.. My concern is whether that would eventually allow a crack or opening to form, allowing bees back in the hole in the future... or maybe the tree might grow back around and cover the plug? A plug I envision would be the size of the previous opening - probably ranging from 2" in diameter up to 5".

Aaron


----------



## ShrekVa (Jan 13, 2011)

Steel wool seems to work fine.


----------



## Beebeard (Apr 27, 2016)

Steel wool is ok. The wood plug should work too, so long as you seal the edges. steel wool packed into openings as a backer with a skim coat of silicone caulk should do the trick fine and not harm the tree, or the tree worker. I will back off my recommendation of brown caulking. I used some brown acrylic painter's caulking on a trapout this summer. whether it was the heat, humidity, IDK, but the stuff was not curing and the bees were able to chew through the stuff. Go with clear silicone.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Expanding foam to fill the void, trowable tar to seal the foam when dry.


----------

